# Modules fails to load after update

## Nreal

Upgraded kernel from 5.4.6 to 5.4.7 and after that none of the previous versions either work. Same problem with every version that used to work too. Removed 5.4.7 and rebuilded 5.4.6 - no luck with module loading  :Sad: 

```

rc boot logging started at Sat Jan  4 01:52:23 2020

 * Loading module coretemp ...

 * Failed to load coretemp

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module nct6775 ...

 * Failed to load nct6775

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module 8723bu ...

 * Failed to load 8723bu

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module pkcs8_key_parser ...

 * Failed to load pkcs8_key_parser

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module vboxdrv ...

 * Failed to load vboxdrv

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module vboxnetadp ...

 * Failed to load vboxnetadp

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module vboxnetflt ...

 * Failed to load vboxnetflt

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module vboxpci ...

 * Failed to load vboxpci

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module vmnet ...

 * Failed to load vmnet

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module vmmon ...

 * Failed to load vmmon

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module vmw_vmci ...

 * Failed to load vmw_vmci

 [ !! ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * /run/lvm: creating directory

 * Starting lvmetad ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/nvme0n1p2: clean, 1840035/15613952 files, 33565140/62437632 blocks

/dev/md127p1: clean, 897455/56950784 files, 137403204/227796992 blocks

/dev/sdb2: clean, 575983/121839616 files, 401076685/487354390 blocks

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 * Creating mtab symbolic link

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to tuxbox from /etc/hostname ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [fi] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface enp5s0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

need dbus

 *   ERROR: interface enp5s0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.enp5s0 failed to start

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving key mapping ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving terminal encoding ...

 [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> start: syslogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Fri Jan  3 23:52:31 2020

rc default logging started at Fri Jan  3 23:52:31 2020

 * Starting dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface enp5s0

 *   ERROR: interface enp5s0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.enp5s0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.enp5s0 would not start

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start apache2 as net.enp5s0 would not start

 * Starting bluetooth ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

Exiting, name server cannot be used: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3) * Failed to set clock

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: ntp-client failed to start

 * Starting cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up lightdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Fri Jan  3 23:52:33 2020

(chroot) Tuxbox / #

```

After bootup theres no working mouse or anything. Everything seems to install just fine and kernel kompiles fine too. Never happened before.

Heres last upgraded packages.

```

1578081508:  *** emerge --newuse --update --ask --deep --jobs=30 --keep-going --load-average=20.0 --verbose world

1578081698:  >>> emerge (1 of 7) sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-2 to /

1578081698:  === (1 of 7) Cleaning (sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-2::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo/installkernel-gentoo-2.ebuild)

1578081699:  === (1 of 7) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-2::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo/installkernel-gentoo-2.ebuild)

1578081704:  === (1 of 7) Merging (sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-2::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo/installkernel-gentoo-2.ebuild)

1578081706:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo:0

1578081706:  === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-1)

1578081708:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-1

1578081709:  === (1 of 7) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-2::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo/installkernel-gentoo-2.ebuild)

1578081709:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 7) sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-2 to /

1578081709:  >>> emerge (2 of 7) virtual/linux-sources-3-r2 to /

1578081709:  === (2 of 7) Cleaning (virtual/linux-sources-3-r2::/usr/portage/virtual/linux-sources/linux-sources-3-r2.ebuild)

1578081710:  === (2 of 7) Compiling/Merging (virtual/linux-sources-3-r2::/usr/portage/virtual/linux-sources/linux-sources-3-r2.ebuild)

1578081714:  === (2 of 7) Merging (virtual/linux-sources-3-r2::/usr/portage/virtual/linux-sources/linux-sources-3-r2.ebuild)

1578081716:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/linux-sources:0

1578081716:  === Unmerging... (virtual/linux-sources-3-r1)

1578081717:  >>> unmerge success: virtual/linux-sources-3-r1

1578081719:  === (2 of 7) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/linux-sources-3-r2::/usr/portage/virtual/linux-sources/linux-sources-3-r2.ebuild)

1578081719:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 7) virtual/linux-sources-3-r2 to /

1578081719:  >>> emerge (3 of 7) app-crypt/rhash-1.3.9-r1 to /

1578081719:  === (3 of 7) Cleaning (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.9-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/rhash/rhash-1.3.9-r1.ebuild)

1578081719:  === (3 of 7) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.9-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/rhash/rhash-1.3.9-r1.ebuild)

1578081738:  === (3 of 7) Merging (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.9-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/rhash/rhash-1.3.9-r1.ebuild)

1578081740:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/rhash:0

1578081740:  === Unmerging... (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.9)

1578081741:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/rhash-1.3.9

1578081744:  === (3 of 7) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.9-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/rhash/rhash-1.3.9-r1.ebuild)

1578081744:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 7) app-crypt/rhash-1.3.9-r1 to /

1578081744:  >>> emerge (4 of 7) dev-python/setuptools-44.0.0 to /

1578081744:  === (4 of 7) Cleaning (dev-python/setuptools-44.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/setuptools/setuptools-44.0.0.ebuild)

1578081744:  === (4 of 7) Compiling/Merging (dev-python/setuptools-44.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/setuptools/setuptools-44.0.0.ebuild)

1578081763:  === (4 of 7) Merging (dev-python/setuptools-44.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/setuptools/setuptools-44.0.0.ebuild)

1578081766:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-python/setuptools:0

1578081766:  === Unmerging... (dev-python/setuptools-43.0.0)

1578081768:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/setuptools-43.0.0

1578081769:  === (4 of 7) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-python/setuptools-44.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/setuptools/setuptools-44.0.0.ebuild)

1578081769:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 7) dev-python/setuptools-44.0.0 to /

1578081769:  >>> emerge (5 of 7) dev-python/pillow-6.2.2 to /

1578081769:  === (5 of 7) Cleaning (dev-python/pillow-6.2.2::/usr/portage/dev-python/pillow/pillow-6.2.2.ebuild)

1578081770:  === (5 of 7) Compiling/Merging (dev-python/pillow-6.2.2::/usr/portage/dev-python/pillow/pillow-6.2.2.ebuild)

1578081770:  >>> emerge (6 of 7) sys-apps/bat-0.12.1 to /

1578081770:  === (6 of 7) Cleaning (sys-apps/bat-0.12.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/bat/bat-0.12.1.ebuild)

1578081771:  === (6 of 7) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/bat-0.12.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/bat/bat-0.12.1.ebuild)

1578081855:  === (5 of 7) Merging (dev-python/pillow-6.2.2::/usr/portage/dev-python/pillow/pillow-6.2.2.ebuild)

1578081858:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-python/pillow:0

1578081858:  === Unmerging... (dev-python/pillow-6.2.1)

1578081861:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pillow-6.2.1

1578081863:  === (5 of 7) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-python/pillow-6.2.2::/usr/portage/dev-python/pillow/pillow-6.2.2.ebuild)

1578081863:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 7) dev-python/pillow-6.2.2 to /

1578081863:  >>> emerge (7 of 7) games-util/lutris-0.5.4-r1 to /

1578081863:  === (7 of 7) Cleaning (games-util/lutris-0.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/games-util/lutris/lutris-0.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1578081864:  === (7 of 7) Compiling/Merging (games-util/lutris-0.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/games-util/lutris/lutris-0.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1578081877:  === (7 of 7) Merging (games-util/lutris-0.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/games-util/lutris/lutris-0.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1578081881:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: games-util/lutris:0

1578081881:  === Unmerging... (games-util/lutris-0.5.4)

1578081884:  >>> unmerge success: games-util/lutris-0.5.4

1578081886:  === (7 of 7) Post-Build Cleaning (games-util/lutris-0.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/games-util/lutris/lutris-0.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1578081886:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 7) games-util/lutris-0.5.4-r1 to /

1578081886:  === (6 of 7) Merging (sys-apps/bat-0.12.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/bat/bat-0.12.1.ebuild)

1578081888:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/bat:0

1578081888:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/bat-0.12.0)

1578081890:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/bat-0.12.0

1578081891:  === (6 of 7) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/bat-0.12.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/bat/bat-0.12.1.ebuild)

1578081891:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 7) sys-apps/bat-0.12.1 to /

1578081891:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1578081893:  *** exiting successfully.

1578081893:  *** terminating.

```

Downgraded what was possible and after that rebuilded kernel without any luck. Kernel and system boot in a unusable state.

What might be preventing those modules from loading?

----------

## Nreal

```

(chroot) Tuxbox / # emerge --info

!!! Section 'flatpak-overlay' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/var/lib/layman/flatpak-overlay'

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

   /var/lib/layman/flatpak-overlay/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

Portage 2.3.84 (python 3.7.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.30-r3, 5.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5-2696_v3_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    82321456 total,  76099044 free

KiB Swap:   26246140 total,  26246140 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 03 Jan 2020 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 418a356ac55fb3ac19acd269ec593ce436a0f456

sh bash 5.0_p11

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p1) 2.33.1

distcc 3.3.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p11::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r1::gentoo, 3.6.10::gentoo, 3.7.6::gentoo, 3.8.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r3::gentoo, 9.2.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

paikalliset

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

causelay

    location: /var/lib/layman/causelay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

vdr-devel

    location: /var/lib/layman/vdr-devel

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

vmacs

    location: /var/lib/layman/vmacs

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=30 --load-average 20"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="fi_FI.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fi en no"

MAKEOPTS="-j72"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="// 3d 64bit X a52 aac aacs ace acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apng appindicator aspell audit avi avx avx2 bash-completion berkdb blueray bluetooth bluez bluray branding bzip2 cairo calendar capi caps cdda cdr cgi cli connection-sharing consolekit corefonts crypt css cuda cue cups cursors custom-cflags cxx dbus designer device-mapper devil dhcp-tools disk-partition djvu dos dri dts dvb dvd dvd-read dvdarchive dvdr emboss encode equalizer examples exif extraengine extras fam fax fbcon ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran fpx fuse gconf gd gdbm gdu gif git gnome gnome-keyring gnuplot go gphoto2 gpm grammar graphviz gssapi gtk gtk2 gtk3 gui h264 hal hddtemp hpijs hwaccel icarus icons iconv icu imagemagick innodb-lz4 innodb-lzo innodb-snappy inspector introspection iptables iptv ipv6 iso jack java java6 javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k jre kde kdenlive kerberos lame latex lcms ldap lfuda libextractor libnotify libsamplerate libtirpc libusb0 livebuffer lm_sensors lto lua lz4 mad matroska melt menuorg mercurial mikmod minizip mmx mng mod mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mpfi mpx mssql mtp multilib music mysql mysqli mysqlnd native-headset ncurses netapi networkmanager nfs nls nptl ntl nvidia objc objc++ objc-gc odbc ofono-headset ogg ogm opengl openmp openrc optimized-qmake otr pam pango pcap pch pcre pdf pdo perl pic pipelight pkcs11 playlist pmu png policykit postscript ppds pulseaudio python qt5 rar raw rdoc readline realtime regression-test resolvconf samba scanner script scripttools sdk sdl seccomp sensord smartcard smp softosd sortrecords sox speex spell split-usr sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-ppds stl subversion suid svg taglib tahoma tcpd teamd teletext theora thesaurus threads tiff tools truetype ttf ttxtsubs udev udisks unicode upower usb user-session utils uvm v4l2 vdr vobsub vorbis warmstarts wav widevine widgets winbind wms wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xine xinerama xkb xml xmp xpm xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" CAMERAS="samsung canon sony" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fi en-GB en-US nb-no nb" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 python3_7 python3_8" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="aarch64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby27 ruby26 ruby25 ruby24" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Nreal,

Most of those modules look like external kernel modules.

Check that /usr/src/linux points to your new kernel.

Did you run 

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

against the new kernel to rebuild all of your out of kernel modules?

----------

## Nreal

```
emerge @module-rebuild

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.44-r1

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     5.4.7-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.0::gentoo

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.44-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 2) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.0::gentoo

>>> Installing (2 of 2) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.44-r1::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 2 of 2 complete                           Load avg: 6.40, 3.39, 1.52

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

In /mnt/gentoo/lib/modules/5.4.6-gentoo

this doesn flash 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     27 22.12. 11:16 build -> /usr/src/linux-5.4.6-gentoo

or this

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     27  3. 1. 22:51 source -> /usr/src/linux-5.4.6-gentoo

But 

in /mnt/gentoo/lib/modules/5.4.7-gentoo these flash 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     27  3. 1. 22:11 build -> /usr/src/linux-5.4.7-gentoo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     27  3. 1. 23:45 source -> /usr/src/linux-5.4.7-gentoo

5.4.6 used to work as all the previous as well, but doesnt anymore. Same problem with all kernel versions.

----------

## Nreal

Copied /lib from a chrooted enviroment to this and replaced kernel-5.4.6 and after that booted normally.

emerge --sync doesnt work here, did emerge-webrsync cause this?

/lib/modules/5.4.7-gentoo is half of the size as previous kernels modules.

```

du -sh *

94M   5.1.0-gentoo

92M   5.1.14-gentoo

94M   5.1.3-gentoo

95M   5.1.4-gentoo

138M   5.1.6-gentoo

134M   5.1.7-gentoo

92M   5.2.2-gentoo

95M   5.2.9-gentoo

139M   5.3.0-gentoo

104M   5.3.11-gentoo

104M   5.3.12-gentoo

104M   5.3.16-gentoo

96M   5.3.4-gentoo

100M   5.3.6-gentoo-r1

100M   5.3.7-gentoo

104M   5.3.8-gentoo

105M   5.4.2-gentoo

105M   5.4.3-gentoo

104M   5.4.5-gentoo

108M   5.4.6-gentoo

57M   5.4.7-gentoo

```

----------

## krinn

forget to make modules_install ?

----------

## Hu

Slow down.  Give actual error messages.  Pick one problem at a time to work on.  Don't make system state changes you don't understand, unless someone you trust has expressed confidence that it is the right thing to do. *Nreal wrote:*   

> Copied /lib from a chrooted enviroment to this

 Please tell us exactly what you did here.  I can think of two meanings, one of which is a bad idea.  I want to know what you did, so we can tell whether you made anything worse. *Nreal wrote:*   

> emerge --sync doesnt work here

 In what way does it not work?  Show the error message. *Nreal wrote:*   

> /lib/modules/5.4.7-gentoo is half of the size as previous kernels modules.

 That could be because you still have many kernel modules not properly installed.  How did you install them?  Is your kernel mostly monolithic, aside from the proprietary nVidia drivers, or is it mostly modular?  Please show the output of find /lib/modules/5.4.[67]-gentoo/ -print | sort | xargs ls -dl.  (I chose this over -ls because I want the output sorted, and I don't want to deal with sorting filenames that appear in the last column.)

----------

## Nreal

I have a gentoo installed with same settings as this machine which didnt boot after update. 

Because I was unable to boot this system I booted that normally chrooted gentoo with similiar settings

and tried to compile the kernel again with now chrooted this not booting system. 

It made any difference, so I copied the kernel and /lib folder and replaced them in the system that was not able to boot. 

After that it booted rightaway up. 

Because this is multiseat i copied /lib/udev folder from the old /lib  to the new /lib folder too and it did the trick with multiseat.

emerge --sync havent worked for week or so. PGP keys missing and server seems to be down.

Had to emerge-webrsync few times and it have caused some errors here etc. portage permissions got wrong and had to chown them back couple of times.

I have plenty of modules in kernel, compiling have worked over 10 years without any big problems so far with

make oldconfig && make -j100 && make modules_install

Modules from backed up and replaced /lib folder can bee seen here http://nreal.ddns.net/new/modules.txt and these are now in /lib http://nreal.ddns.net/new/newlibmodules.txt these have been compiled in the same machine with same settings in a chroot.

afterwards nvidia etc.

----------

